# Milo is sick... :(



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

My schnauzer has been throwing up since last night... And this morning there was blood in his bile, but it was just that one time... Now every time he eats he throws it back up again... I don't know what to do, should I take him to the vet tomorrow or see if it is just a bug and it passes?


----------



## BettaGirl228 (Oct 15, 2012)

Poor Little Guy PLEASE Get him to a Vet ASAP he could have a Bacterial Infection my dog did the same thing. Does he have the runs or anything? MY dog had a Bacterial infection he was vomiting and had the runs. They get them from drinking standing water outside and from grass. TAKE HIM TO THE VET.Hope he gets better soon


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

No runny poo, just can't keep anything down and is really lethargic...  I'll call a vet in the morning. I don't know how quickly I can get in though...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Poor pup  Hopefully they'll see him today. If he keeps throwing up, he'll get dehydrated. 

Good luck and let us know what the vet says.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

How is your dog? :/

Just a little hint, any time you are worried enough to ask if you should call the vet, just call them anyways. No question is too silly when it comes to your pets health. 

Anything with loose stool or vomiting is a cause for concern. If your vet isn't open, call the nearest emergency vet clinic.

I hope that your puppy is okay.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Milo is fine now, I am pretty sure it was a reaction to some table scraps I gave him. By the next morning he was actually better, no more vomiting at all.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Great!  I am glad he is well.


----------

